
Microsoft launches Visual Studio Online, an online code editor - benryon
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/06/microsoft-launches-visual-studio-online-an-online-code-editor/
======
Titanous
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19840397](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19840397)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've moved the comments there.

